# MES 30 Sportsman Elite Analog Electric Smoker RACK MOD



## n4ynu (Aug 2, 2016)

Finally got my final 3 racks in 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So time to lay out this MOD, I put pics in my Profile under a Album for this and will place this MOD in the comments, for that Album, and for anyone wondering why I made it a "personal" album, it is merely to make it easier for those looking that would like to maybe do it, not that I would have hundreds of posts in the comments but I wanted it clean, only pertaining to the MOD and the MES 30

Ok, one note, from what I have gathered this SMOKER, the Sportsman Elite is unique to Cabela's and Bass Pro Shops, not that another retailer could not buy from them and sell but be careful if you buy to do this MOD, make sure you have the right one.
The only way I know to differentiate is if it is listed as coming with 3 racks and upgradeable to 5 racks using the "Rack Accessory Kit" then you have the right one, but do not be fooled by the box, the one I purchased from Cabela's is the "3 rack upgradeable to 5 rack" version but the picture on the box shows 4 racks evenly spaced to the top, no extra rack spaces on the rack support, I actually had them open the box so I could look before I purchased because I wanted this one for the MOD.

Ok, the beauty of this MOD is that "Can hold up to five racks, for a total of 913 sq. in. of cooking space", but after the MOD, you will not have all that dead space in the top, the racks will be evenly separated to the top with a total of 1278 sq in's !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






*Here is the stock out of the box Model I have ( and the model # is not unique, it is the same as some other models ), from the horses mouth this is made as a unique Model for Bass Pro and Cabela's ( I told them that is confusing many including me )*













Out of the Box 3 rack with Chip Tray.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 1, 2016






*Ok and here is the same Stock Version out of the Box with the additional Racks by buying the "Rack Accessory Kit" here :*
http://www.cabelas.com/product/masterbuilt-30-smoker-rack-accessory-kit/1840482.uts?
 













5 rack with Chip Tray.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 1, 2016






*And here it is with the MOD and the AMNPS Pellet Smoker and the Additional 3 Racks for a Total of 8 Racks ! ( AMNPS Link http://www.cabelas.com/product/a-maze-n-products-pellet-smoker/1873479.uts?  )*













RACK MOD COMPLETE 2.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 2, 2016






Pretty nice, will definitely increase Jerky production as well as many other uses for some serious volume from a little smoker, on to the MOD

*This MOD is very simple as well as CHEAP, what you need to do is call Master Built @ 1-800-489-1581, and ask for the Rack Supports, they are only $7.95 for the pair of them and they come with the 4 screws each to mount, but you will only use 2 each per support.

Once you get your "Rack Supports" in, then count from the Top of the support 3 Rack rails down, then continue down to the top of the next set of rails and cut the rack support there, cut it tight to the "Top of the 4th Rack Support, just the Vertical Wire that leads to the next set of rails is what you need to cut, see this pic :*













Rack Mod.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 1, 2016






*Cut Both New Racks just like the one on the Right is done, Rack on the Left is the New Rack Support uncut.
Now the reason, at least for me because I am a closet perfectionist, the wire needs to be cut as close as possible to the 4th set of rails is because this is what will keep the separation consistent making it look like a factory job, the other reason could be that when you set these "on" and "above" the stock rack supports, I used a pair of Diagonal Wire Cutters to cut and then filed the ends flat, making sure I was only filing enough to make flat, did not want to mess up Rack Spacing, as for the wire ends of the MOD Rack meeting in a flush fashion, I guess it could help with weight bearing, but there will not be that much and you will have 2 of the factory screws in the top mounting holes anyway which will be vertically support most, if not all the weight anyway, so all is good, much like the existing rack supports already in the smoker

So set those 2 wire ends of the cut supports right on top of the end of the wire on the top of the existing supports, that wire end on the existing supports goes all the way to the top with maybe a 32nd of a inch protruding above the last rails.
Once you do this, hold it in place or tape it in place and mark your hole to drill (Pilot Hole) on the cabinet wall for the screws to go in the top mounting tabs.

Here is a Pic to kinda explain it *













Grill Side Rack Mod Mounted.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 1, 2016






*You see how the wire end of the MOD Rack sits right on the top end of the wire on the existing rack, this sets your space from rack to rack perfectly, now, as you can see, instead of using my precious nickel cadmium solder to braze so to speak, a couple of mounting tabs on, I opted top just make some home made straps as it may be, I got a piece of 1/16 " aluminum flat bar from Lowes, they come about 3 ' long and this one is 3/4 " wide, I cut them about 1 1/2 " long and drilled holes in each end uniformly, here they are *













2 screw brackets.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 1, 2016






*  The way I got that little hump was easy, I laid the other piece of the racks I cut that I would not be using on a 2 '  piece of 2x8 I had laying around, laid the little aluminum flats on the wire centered (after drilling, not required, but I did after) and then smacked them with a hammer, after a few very goo whacks, had the little ridge but the ends were flared up, just lay them on the porch floor or some other hard flat surface and lightly tap the ends down and they flatten well, its only aluminum afterall hehehe

Once you do that, then put in place over the wire, but try and butt them the to the bottom of the rack slide like in the pic, this is just another way to help the mount support the rack just in case, as opposed to mounting them down low where they would not really support anything rather than just holding the wire end snug, this is another reason it is somewhat important to get the wire ends of the MOD Rack and the existing rack lined up, this way any vertical weight is still being transferred the same as the design and mounting of the bottom existing Rack Supports
Once you get them in place, mark cabinet wall thru holes, drill your pilot hole and then screw down, I bought a pack of stainless screws, #8 - 3/4 " long, do not use longer ones or you will be hitting the outside wall of the Smoker !


**** One word of caution, the interior wall of this smoker is mild steel, if you over- tighten the screws or drill to large a pilot hole, the screw will just pull out the hole and strip your hole out, so make sure the "Braces of Flat Bar" are wide enough and I strongly recommend making the little ridge in the "Braces" so you will not have to use much torque tightening to get a flush and good fit on the cabinet wall with both screws, the aluminum is thick enough and the cabinet wall thin enough (mild steel) that you could strip the hole trying to pull the braces snug to the cabinet wall, the do not have to be tight, just snug and flush, all the support is vertical loaded, so as long as snug and flush, you are golden.

One other Note as well :

You can buy the "Rack Accessory Kit" from Cabela's or many places, they come 2 in a "Kit", they are, around here, $19.99 a pair, and you would need 5 total, the 2 Racks to make 5 Total, then 3 more, you can buy them all as singles for a lot less from Master Built instead of spending over $60 for 3 Kits @ Cabela's or other retailer, you can get all 5 from Master Built for a little over $35 with shipping, far better deal for those of us out here that are trying to make ends meet while modifying things  *






 

*There you have it, now you have 8 racks and a total of 1278 Square Inches of cooking area, that a lot more over stock for very little money, and it offers you the ability to do more large meats as well since you have more racks, you could now easily do 4 hams or a turkey and a 2 hams or 6-8 beer chickens etc etc, and the best part is, lots more jerky, lots more burgers, sausages, brats, hotdogs, steaks etc, not to mention a whole lot more dehydrating of veggies and fruits too.

Hope you All Understand this and enjoy, questions and comment Welcome and I will surely answer any questions to the best of my ability

God Bless *


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Perfect mod, thanks for sharing!


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 2, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Perfect mod, thanks for sharing!


You're Welcome Sir, happy to share, I love modifying stuff lol  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My first electric smoker, looking to have some fun and good eats at the same time, I will see how good the eats are very soon.


----------



## backdoc425 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nicely done! 

Definitely getting some good bang for your buck with that! 

Frank


----------



## larrymac (Aug 3, 2016)

That is a fine job. Looks better than the original.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 3, 2016)

backdoc425 said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> Definitely getting some good bang for your buck with that!
> 
> Frank


Thanks Frank, I was supposed to get some sheet metal this morning on my parts run to Lowes and forgot.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Not going back out now, will have to wait till tomorrow, but will get that drip shield for the AMNPS and get this booger seasoned and get Jerkifying 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





73's Sir


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 3, 2016)

Larrymac said:


> That is a fine job. Looks better than the original.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankyou Larry,

It does look much better doesn't it, not sure why they left all that dead space at the top............. I am totally happy with the MOD, now to get my drip shield in there for the AMNPS and get makin some Jerky for starters, will have plenty of rack space !


----------



## dward51 (Nov 11, 2016)

This is exactly what I'm looking for.  There is another thread where they MES 30 analog is $110 at Walmart.  I'm wanting this for snack sticks and sausage that needs to be smoked in lower temp stages and not "hot smoked".  This extra real estate for sticks is just what I need!!!

Here is a link to the other thread about the $110 price on the MES 30 analog.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/254042/110-mes-analog-w-free-shipping#post_1628532


----------



## cmayna (Nov 11, 2016)

Is the hole in the upper right hand side of the back panel the exhaust?   Seriously?   What is the diameter of the inlet air hole?


----------



## dward51 (Nov 11, 2016)

Yep, that is the exhaust. It's pretty small.  I took this today at Gander Mountain when I was looking at them. Air inlet is about the same size and also serves as the grease drain in the bottom.













20161111_122745[1].jpg



__ dward51
__ Nov 11, 2016


----------



## n4ynu (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes that is the same one I have, same rack config, you are getting it $30 bucks cheaper and I thought I did good hehehehe


----------



## n4ynu (Nov 11, 2016)

dward51 said:


> Yep, that is the exhaust. It's pretty small.  I took this today at Gander Mountain when I was looking at them. Air inlet is about the same size and also serves as the grease drain in the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is why I put the stack on mine, the small vent created some temp variables I did not like, and it would seriously hamper any drying you had to do at low heat, the Stack Mod I did took care of that though  :)


----------



## n4ynu (Nov 11, 2016)

dward51 said:


> This is exactly what I'm looking for.  There is another thread where they MES 30 analog is $110 at Walmart.  I'm wanting this for snack sticks and sausage that needs to be smoked in lower temp stages and not "hot smoked".  This extra real estate for sticks is just what I need!!!
> 
> Here is a link to the other thread about the $110 price on the MES 30 analog.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/254042/110-mes-analog-w-free-shipping#post_1628532


Yes that is the same one I have, same rack config, you are getting it $30 bucks cheaper and I thought I did good hehehehe


----------



## n4ynu (Nov 11, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Is the hole in the upper right hand side of the back panel the exhaust?   Seriously?   What is the diameter of the inlet air hole?


About 5/8" - 3/4"


----------

